# Probleme mit fertigen Pc



## EricF1234 (14. Dezember 2021)

Hallo!

Vor längerer Zeit, habe ich mir einen Pc selber zusammengestellt und aufgebaut.

Das Problem ist, das dieser starke Performance Probleme hat. Selbst Minceaft läuft gerade so mit 40 bis 60 Fps und ruckelt extrem.

Die Hardware:
Mainboard: ASUS ROG Maximus XII Hero WiFi Gaming Mainboard Sockel 1200
CPU: Intel Core i9-9900KF 
Netzteil: ASUS ROG Thor-850P Platinum 
GPU: MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Gaming X Trio, 8192 MB GDDR6
Speicher: Samsung 970 EVO NVMe SSD, PCIe 3.0 M.2 Typ 2280 - 250 GB
                      Samsung 970 EVO NVMe SSD, PCIe 3.0 M.2 Typ 2280 - 1 TB
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z RGB Series schwarz, DDR4-3600, CL 16 - 32 GB Quad-Kit
Kühlung: Corsair H150i PRO RGB Wasserkühlung


Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen?


----------



## Worrel (14. Dezember 2021)

Welche Temperaturen erzeugt dein Rechner denn so?








						TechPowerUp
					

Real Temp is a temperature monitoring program designed for all Intel processors. It runs on 32 bit and 64 bit Windows without installation.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Treiber alle vorhanden?


			https://sdi-tool.org/download/


----------



## bearhamburgerant (9. Januar 2022)

Mir scheint alles in Ordnung, aber ich habe die gleiche Frage zur Temperatur?


----------

